# Teknatool Nova DVR3000



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone else on here got one of these? Mine just quit, I checked the toggle switch and it is ok, checked the power from the switch to the mother board it is ok, checked the connections they are all ok, checked the control panel for loose connection they are ok.....I am bum-fuzzled? Anyone?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Has anyone else on here got one of these? Mine just quit, I checked the toggle switch and it is ok, checked the power from the switch to the mother board it is ok, checked the connections they are all ok, checked the control panel for loose connection they are ok.....I am bum-fuzzled? Anyone?



Power going out to the motor? Are there any fuses inside the machine or a breaker? (My delta had a breaker on the back)


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2016)

Is it plugged in?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Is it plugged in?



Smarta$$.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2016)

Someone has to be....I'll take one for the team.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 6, 2016)

Any symptoms before it quit? Was it running and just stopped... or running fine one day and won't start the next?

I have a DVR XP, but not sure of the similarities to the 3000.


----------



## Torque Turner (Sep 6, 2016)

Call their customer support. They are the best I've ever dealt with.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 6, 2016)

I tried to call them, at three different numbers given to me by WoodCraft, got machines on all three. The lathe ran fine then the next time I tried to run it it just wouldn't power up, nada...nothing, I don't know about any other fuses or breaker inside the head, but I am going to try to contact them again tomorrow....Rip......plugged in......so you can get back up off the floor and quit laughing....LOL


----------



## Torque Turner (Sep 6, 2016)

Contact Customer Solutions. Jon.ford @teknatool.com
He will take care of you.


----------

